# How to introduce new fish to a lonely betta?



## BettaBubbles (Nov 14, 2006)

We've been thinking of adding some small corydoras to one of our betta's tanks for a while now.
We've finally decided to do it, but I would like some tips on how to do it with minimum stress to any of the fish.

-The cories would be coming from an existing tank that is a bit overpopulated.
-The betta (a male betta) is not used to other fish but has been a bit lonely lately.
(He perked up a bit earlier when we put some pond snails in the tank. He loves to watch them scoot around and we think he enjoys the company, even if he doesn't know what they are)
-He is in good condition; there doesn't appear to be anything wrong with him other than loneliness.
-He's not in one of those small betta tanks so he has a bunch of extra room.
-There's enough room for about 3 cories in his tank.
-He has been known to be rather spunky in new situations, so we want to make sure the cories are pretty safe from nipping or anything else he might do.
Then again, we don't know if the cories will freak him out or scare him.
He does have hiding places so he can have peace if the cories bother him.

We were thinking of taking the betta out of the tank before introducing the cories and then putting him back in after they had adjusted.

Any tips on how to introduce the cories in with minimal "freaking out" by both the betta and the cores?

Thanks,

Emily


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome aboard, Emily.:wave:

I don't see bettas harassing cories. What is the size of your tank? What are the fish inside it?


----------



## firefiend (Nov 10, 2006)

you shouldnt have problems with the cories, I've kept them with betta many times.

also, cories are an armored cat species so they're a lot tougher than they look.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I didn't see any information posted about the tank and it's equipment.. if adding cories make sure there is a heater and a filter. Bettas can usually do without, but the cories will need those.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

corrys are one of my favorite fw fish  sometimes they are a bit reclusive but when there out in the open they are the best looking fishes ever!


----------

